# Déjà tout essayé - le DVD ne veut pas s'ejecter



## EFmacgen (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai placé un DVD -R de marque nashua dans mon lecteur/graveur DVD pour y graver les dossiers VideoTS et AudioTS d'un film DVD que j'ai créé avec iMovie. Comme d'habitude, j'ai d'abord créé une "image DVD" (une nuit de boulot pour mon iBook G4 800 Mhz), puis ce processus terminé, j'ai ouvert l'image et copié les deux dossiers TS sur le DVD. Jusque là, tout s'est passé comme d'habitude (je n'en suis pas à mon premier gravage de cette manière là). Une fois le copiage des données sur le DVD, j'ai voulu le graver. Et là, tout s'est bloqué. Image figée... Touche F12 inopérante. Tout bloqué, inpossibilité de relancer le finder, même avec "forcer des applications à quitter". J'ai donc du éteindre l'iBook. Depuis, je n'arrive plus à retirer le DVD. Rien n'y fait:
- ni la touche f12
- ni la touche de la souris ou du tracball appuyée durant le démarrage
- pas même "eject cd" quand je boote le iBook avec pomme+option+O+F.

C'est comme si l'iBook ne savait pas qu'une galette est dans le lecteur. Je me demande même si l'iBook reconnait correctement ce lecteur optique...

nb: j'ai fait installer ce lecteur optique par un revendeur agrée Apple. Il ne s'agit donc pas d'un modèle d'origine (specs materiel ci-après).

Infos Materiel:

Modèle dordinateur: iBook G4
Type de processeur: PowerPC G4 (3.3)
Nombre de processeurs: 1
Vitesse du processeur: 800 MHz
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur): 256 Ko
Mémoire: 640 Mo
Vitesse du bus: 133 MHz
Version ROM de démarrage: 4.7.7f0
Numéro de série: UV3461xxxxx

et très curieusement, pas d'indications précises sur mon lecteur optique: (pass de n° de série...). *Cela est-il normal?*

Bus ATA-3:

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16:

Modèle: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16
Révision: 0000
Numéro de série: 
Disque amovible: Non
Protocole: ATAPI
Numéro de lunité: 0
Type de socket: Interne


Hormis le fait que j'ai toujours la galette DVD dans l'iBook, j'ai aussi constaté que le démarrage de l'iBook prenait beaucoup plus de temps qu'avant (2 à 3 fois plus).

*Quelqu'un a une idée pour éjecter cette galette?*

Merci pour vos éléments de réponses à mes deux questions...
A+
Eric


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2007)

non tu n'as pas "tout " essay&#233;

Outre que d'autres manips sont indiqu&#233;es  dans des fils Macg
va voir l&#224;
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5096


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2007)

Et sinon, la m&#233;thode "m&#233;canique" : Ordi &#233;teint, tu introduit un trombonne d&#233;pli&#233; dans le coin droit de la fente, environ 3 &#224; 5 mm de l'extr&#233;mit&#233;, et tu cherches la clenche du verrou d'&#233;jection. le trombonne ne doit pas s'enfoncer sur plus de 10/15 mmm avant que tu ne touche cette clenche. Une fois trouv&#233;e, tu appuies dessus, &#231;a force le disque &#224; sortir.


----------



## apenspel (15 Septembre 2007)

Lancer iTunes ou Toast, &#233;jecter gr&#226;ce &#224; l'un d'eux.
Ou&#8230;
Presser le bouton gauche de la souris durant le d&#233;marrage.
Ou&#8230;
Ce qui a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; cit&#233;.


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Lancer iTunes ou Toast, éjecter grâce à l'un d'eux.
> Ou
> Presser le bouton gauche de la souris durant le démarrage.
> Ou
> Ce qui a déjà été cité.




Sous iTunes, l'ejection ne fonctionne pas non plus. Je n'ai pas toast.

Je ne sais pas si je trouve la clenche - je sens bien comme une légère réaction mécanique et le mouvement d'une sorte de levier, mais le DVD ne sors pas.

Qu'en est-il de l'absence du n° de série du lecteur optique dans les infos récupérées sous ATA-3 (voir mon message original). Est-ce normal?


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non tu n'as pas "tout " essayé
> 
> Outre que d'autres manips sont indiquées  dans des fils Macg
> va voir là
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5096



Vous avez inséré un CD/DVD qui n'est pas monté sur votre bureau et qui ne veut pas être éjecté ? 

Plusieurs solutions s'offrent à vous :
 Essayez d'ouvrir iTunes, Utilitaire de disque, ou le Lecteur de DVD Apple et d'éjecter à partir de leur 

Sur mon iBook, l'ouverture du lecteur DVD Apple lance le message d'erreur:

"Une erreur d'initialisation s'est produite
Impossible de trouver un lecteur DVD valide - Erreur 70012"


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

numero de serie ( toute piece Apple)
n'apparait plus si changement


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> numero de serie ( toute piece Apple)
> n'apparait plus si changement



J'ai non seulement changé le lecteur Optique (dont le numéron de série et la révision n'apparaissent pas) mais aussi le disaue dur (je suis passé de 30 à 80 GO) et pour ce dernier, il y a bien un n° de série:

HTS721080G9AT00:

  Capacité:	74.53 Go
  Modèle:	HTS721080G9AT00
  Révision:	MC4OAxxx
  Numéro de série:	MPC412Y4Gxxxxx
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk0
  Protocole:	ATA
  Numéro de lunité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne
  Gestionnaires OS9:	Non


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

bon ben tent mieux pour toi
Mais  par exemple un changement de CM , plouf plus de numero de serie ( le centre agr&#233;e qui a effectu&#233; le changement m'a dit que c'est normal , ainsi que la hotline Applecare)


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon ben tent mieux pour toi
> Mais  par exemple un changement de CM , plouf plus de numero de serie ( le centre agrée qui a effectué le changement m'a dit que c'est normal , ainsi que la hotline Applecare)



Voilà ce que j'obtiens lorsque je fais "drutil eject" dans une fenetre terminal:

:~ admin$ drutil eject

 Could not find a valid device.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2007)

EFmacgen a dit:


> Sous iTunes, l'ejection ne fonctionne pas non plus. Je n'ai pas toast.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je trouve la clenche - je sens bien comme une l&#233;g&#232;re r&#233;action m&#233;canique et le mouvement d'une sorte de levier, mais le DVD ne sors pas.



Alors, c'est, soit tu ne pousses pas assez loin, soit il y a un probl&#232;me avec le DVD. Il n'a pas une &#233;tiquette auto-collante, ce DVD, par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, les "mange-disque" ont horreur de &#231;a ! &#199;a sent le SAV, ton histoire.



EFmacgen a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de l'absence du n&#176; de s&#233;rie du lecteur optique dans les infos r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;es sous ATA-3 (voir mon message original). Est-ce normal?



Peut-&#234;tre, peut-&#234;tre pas, tout d&#233;pend des infos que le constructeur &#224; mis &#224; dispo dans le firmware !

De toute fa&#231;on, il y a un probl&#232;me certain avec ce graveur, je lis &#231;a dans les infos que tu as publi&#233; sur ton premier post :



> Disque amovible: Non



Pour pouvoir &#234;tre &#233;ject&#233; par le syst&#232;me, la r&#233;ponse devrait &#234;tre "Oui", l&#224;, c'est normal que tu obtienne :



> :~ admin$ drutil eject
> 
> Could not find a valid device.


.
Tu es s&#251;r qu'il est bien param&#233;tr&#233;, sur le plan "ma&#238;tre/esclave", ton graveur ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

Je pense &#224; un truc tout bete
Peut etre que le mac ne sait pas que t'as chang&#233; de lecteur

va voir ce fichier l&#224;
DeviceSupport 
 il a peut etre un autre nom mais il est dans cette section

System/Library/Frameworks/

et l&#224;
DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/*DiscRecordingEngine.framework*/Versions/A/Resources/DeviceSupport.drprofile

Ouvre le et regarde ce qu'il a comme lecteur indiqu&#233;
( textedit le fait , mais un truc plus pointu genre textwrangler est plus visuellement clair)


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, c'est, soit tu ne pousses pas assez loin, soit il y a un problème avec le DVD. Il n'a pas une étiquette auto-collante, ce DVD, par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, les "mange-disque" ont horreur de ça ! Ça sent le SAV, ton histoire.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tu es sûr qu'il est bien paramétré, sur le plan "maître/esclave", ton graveur ?




Je suis déjà allé au SAV vendredi, mais lorsque le technicien m'a laissé entendre que le lecteur était correct (à la simple lecture des infos lisibles sous ATA-3) et que s'il s'agissait en fait d'un problème inhérent à la galette DVD elle même, l'opération me couterait une heure de main d'oeuvre. Ce à quoi j'ai répondu qu'il ne fallait pas prendre les gens pour des cons, poliment bien sur.

Je prévois d'y retourner lundi soir, en laissant mon iBook qui n'aurait de toutes manières pas été "touché" jusque là, le SAV étant surbooké.

Cela m'a permis de faire la connaissance de macgeneration, ce qui est une TRES BONNE CHOSE.

Bref, pour en revenir au problème lui-même: où puis-je vérifier les paramètres maître/esclave?


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Je pense à un truc tout bete
> Peut etre que le mac ne sait pas que t'as changé de lecteur
> 
> va voir ce fichier là
> ...




J'ai fait installé ce graveur il y a 11 mois. J'ai gravé probablement 20 DVD avec, et encore plus de CD mp3. Il a donc fonctionné correctement, du moins, je n'ai pas eu l'impression qu'il couvait quoi que ce soit.

Je suis allé jusqu'au bout du chemin indiqué, mais à cet endroit, pas de fichier "DeviceSupport.drprofile". Uniquement, info.plist - version.plist et draudiotool (executable unix).

Normal docteur?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

j'ai dit qu'il peut y avoir d'autres noms ( je me base sur l'organisation panther et tu n'indiques pas ton OS)
regarde ce qu'il peut y avoir dans discrecording qui pourrait correspondre &#224; un indicateur de version
-----------
et  tu sais ce n'est pas parce que un truc a march&#233; 10 fois ou 20 fois qu'une panne n'arrive pas sur la 21 &#232; fois ( c'est m&#234;me un peu la d&#233;finition d'une panne)

il est probable que la galette soit  une partie du probl&#232;me

mais cela peut aussi etre une disparition de fichier li&#233; au graveur ou corruption.
cooruption ou plus de fichier=> plus de graveur aux yeux du mac =>plus d'ejection


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai dit qu'il peut y avoir d'autres noms ( je me base sur l'organisation panther et tu n'indiques pas ton OS)
> regarde ce qu'il peut y avoir dans discrecording qui pourrait correspondre à un indicateur de version
> -----------
> et  tu sais ce n'est pas parce que un truc a marché 10 fois ou 20 fois qu'une panne n'arrive pas sur la 21 è fois ( c'est même un peu la définition d'une panne)
> ...



10.3.9

version.plist

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>BuildVersion</key>
	<string>6</string>
	<key>CFBundleShortVersionString</key>
	<string>2.1.17</string>
	<key>CFBundleVersion</key>
	<string>2.1.17</string>
	<key>ProjectName</key>
	<string>DiscRecording</string>
	<key>SourceVersion</key>
	<string>21170401</string>
</dict>
</plist>


info.plist
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist SYSTEM "file://localhost/System/Library/DTDs/PropertyList.dtd">
<plist version="0.9">
<dict>
	<key>CFBundleDevelopmentRegion</key>
	<string>English</string>
	<key>CFBundleExecutable</key>
	<string>DiscRecordingContent</string>
	<key>CFBundleGetInfoString</key>
	<string>DiscRecordingContent Framework</string>
	<key>CFBundleIdentifier</key>
	<string>com.apple.DiscRecordingContent</string>
	<key>CFBundleInfoDictionaryVersion</key>
	<string>6.0</string>
	<key>CFBundleName</key>
	<string>DiscRecordingContent</string>
	<key>CFBundlePackageType</key>
	<string>FMWK</string>
	<key>CFBundleShortVersionString</key>
	<string>2.1.17</string>
	<key>CFBundleSignature</key>
	<string>????</string>
	<key>CFBundleVersion</key>
	<string>2.1.17</string>
</dict>
</plist>

J'ai fait sinon une recherche du fichier *.drprofile sur tout le disque dur. Il ne trouve rien.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

Alors  c'est ca , il est manquant  ou renomm&#233;
il est l&#224; erreur dans mon chemin precedent ( j'avais  saut&#233; 2 dossiers)

System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/

Versions/A/Frameworks/DiscRecordingEngine.framework/
Versions/A/ frameworks /Resources/DeviceSupport.drprofile

je peux &#233;ventuellement t'envoyer le mien que tu &#233;diteras


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors  c'est ca , il est manquant  ou renommé
> il est là erreur dans mon chemin precedent ( j'avais  sauté 2 dossiers)
> 
> System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/
> ...



Il est manquant, je confirme.

OK pour recevoir le tien, sauf qu'il faudra me dire ce que je dois écrire dedans ;-). Je ne suis pas spécialiste, loin de là.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

pas sp&#233;cialiste non plus

( mais j'ai  trouv&#233; des pistes via le web)

fais moi un mp avec un email valide
( tant que j'y suis je te bascule tout  mon dossier discrecording) ca te permettra de verifier fichier par fichier si t'as tout)


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

avec le fichier DeviceSupport.drprofile.

La touche F12 fait maintenant apparaitre le symbole d'ejection de disque en surimpression sur le bureau, mais toujours pas d'ejection effective.

Lecteur de DVD redémarre, mais n'éjecte rien non plus.

Suis en attente d'instructions supplémentaires.

Merci pour l'aide précieuse jusq'à maintenant.

A+

Eric


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

As tu modifi&#233; ce fichier?
s'inspirer de ca
http://xlr8yourmac.com/OSX/panther_cdr_support.html


----------



## EFmacgen (16 Septembre 2007)

Oui, j'avais déjà installé Patchburn. J'en étais à la version 3.17 (la plus actuelle).

Mais maintenant quand j'essaye de lancer l'installation sous Patchburn, il ne trouve aucune information sur le disk ("seeking for information" n'aboutit pas). 

De toutes manières, pour des raisons incompréhensibles (en ce qui me concerne), la touche F12 ne fonctionne à nouveau plus (elle ne laisse plus apparaître le symbole d'éjection en surimpression au dessus du bureau). Alors qu'elle l'a fait quelquesfois en fin d'après-midi. 

Et le lecteur DVD Apple ne fonctionne plus non plus. 

Tous les deux ont fonctionnés il y a deux-trois heures (je l'avais notifié dans un de mes posts précédents), mais maintenant, plus de nouveau.

Va comprendre!!!

Allez, demain je vais au service technique Apple, et ils n'ont pas interêt à me dire que c'est la faute à la galette DVD.

Pascal, Merci pour ton aide tout au long du week-end.

Je repasserai sur le forum pour un feedback, si le SAV me donne des infos.

A+

Eric


----------

